# Welches Mainboard für Ryzen 7 2700X



## strainja (29. November 2018)

*Welches Mainboard für Ryzen 7 2700X*

Hallo (:

Da mein PC mittlerweile 6 Jahre alt ist, habe ich vor mir einen neuen zusammen zu bauen.
Einige Teile hab ich auch schon.
Es fehlen im Endeffekt nur noch Mainboard und CPU.
Ich hab ein paar im Auge, will aber erst mal externe Meinungen einholen, daher dieser Thread.

Habe mir folgende angesehn: ASUS ROG Strix X470-F, ASUS ROG Crosshair VII Hero, Gigabyte X470 Aorus Gaming 7 und noch ein paar andere wie zb das Asrock Taichi.

Ich tendiere aktuell zu diesem Angebot: 
PC-Online-Shop für günstige PC-Systeme, Notebooks & Computer Zubehör - CSL-Computer-Shop
(AMD Ryzen 7 2700X / ASUS ROG STRIX X470-F GAMING Mainboard Bundle)
Lediglich da es die größte Ersparnis aufweist, im Vergleich zu Einzelkäufen der Komponenten.

Ich weiß aber nicht ob das Mainboard überhaupt für meine Bedürfnisse geeignet ist.
Daher hier..

..mein Setup:
GPU: Asus ROG Strix GTX 1080 Ti OC 11G
RAM: G.Skill TridentZ DDR4-2400, CL 15 - 32 GB Quad Kit
Speicher: Samsung 970 Pro M.2 1 TB + Samsung 850 EVO 500GB SSD + Seagate FireCuda 2 TB + 1x6 und 1x3 TB HDDs
CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 2700X + Corsair H150i Pro WaKü
Gehäuse: Be Quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev 2
Netzteil: Be Quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 modular 650 W
Monitor: Asus ROG PG278Q 27 Zoll WQHD + 1x FullHD Monitor + 1x WQHD Monitor (meist laufen 1-2, eher selten alle 3 Monitore)
Ansonsten: einige Lüfter + BluRay Laufwerk + ggf. DVD Laufwerk

Ich hab ein Audio Interface, daher brauche ich eigentlich keinen Onboard Sound und auch keine Soundkarte.
Ich will mit dem PC zocken, wozu ich aber leider immer seltener komme und mein Stapel an Games die ich spielen will wird größer anstatt kleiner,
aber hauptsächlich verwende ich den PC für Videobearbeitung (Premiere, AfterEffects), Audio (Cubase, Midi, Mikros, Instrumente) und Animation (Flash und Toon Boom per Grafiktablet) und Office Krams.
WIFI brauch ich auch nicht, da der Tower immer nur über LAN verbunden ist.

Es wird nicht zu einer 2. Graka im SLI kommen und ich werde nicht wirklich OCen.

Mir wär wichtig, dass die M.2 SSD, bzw ihr Slot, nicht vom PCI Slot der Graka Saft zieht und sie dann nicht mehr auf 16x, sondern auf 8x läuft
und allgemein genug Platz für die Menge an Storage vorhanden ist, die ich benötige und die MHZ des Ram erreicht werden können, aber 2400 ist ja nicht viel.

Schon mal ein großes Danke für jede Meinung und jeden Rat!


----------



## bastian123f (29. November 2018)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für Ryzen 7 2700X*

*1.* Die beiden Boards habe ich mir bisher nicht angesehen. Aber ich kann dir das ASRock Taichi empfehlen. Das sollte ja auch in der Preisklasse vom Gaming7 sein. ASRock haben mittlerweile sehr gute Boards im Programm. Ich hätte mir auch eins geholt, wenn mein Gigabyte nicht so billig im Angebot gewesen wäre.

Wenn du nicht OC betreibst, dann würde aber auch ein B450 reichen. Bei meinem B450 zieht eine M2 keine Lanes vom ersten x16 Slot. Dafür sind dann nicht alle SATA-Ports verwendbar. Allerdings immernoch 4 Ports, was zu deiner SATA-SSD und 3 Festplatten ja noch passen würde.

*2.* Beim RAM würde ich kein Quad Kit nehmen. Eher ein Dual-Kit mit 3200 MHz. 

G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-32GVK) ab €' '264 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

G.Skill Trident Z silber/rot DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-32GTZ) ab €' '265,32 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Evtl noch einen mit besseren Timings, aber CL16 reicht eigentlich immer. Die kannst du dann auf 3200MHz einstellen. Wenn es nicht stabil läuft, dann kannst du auch weiter runter gehen. 
Die Ryzen CPUs profitieren sehr gut vom schnellen RAM. Allerdings schaffen die nicht zu schnellen RAM. In der Regel laufen 2 Riegel a 8GB (16GB insgesamt) meistens auf 3200. Ein paar müssen runterstellen auf 3000. 

Alternativ kannst du auch RAM mit Samsung B Dies verwenden. Das wäre natürlich optimal.

*3.* Beim Netzteil kannst du auch das Straight Power E11 nehmen. Das Dark Power Pro hat kaum Vorteile gegenüber dem Straight Power und kostet aber deutlich mehr in der Anschaffung. 

be quiet! Straight Power 11 650W ATX 2.4 ab €' '101,03 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## wikblood (29. November 2018)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für Ryzen 7 2700X*

Ich nutze das ASUS ROG Strix X470-F läuft ganz gut, nur der Sound macht Probleme. Bekomme kein 5.1 zum laufen, muss wohl über eine extra Soundkarte gehen.
Aber denn benötigst du ja scheinbar nicht.
Als speicher nutze ich G.Skill SniperX  (F4-3400C16D-16GSXW) der Läuft bei 3400mhz auf cl14.


----------



## azzih (29. November 2018)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für Ryzen 7 2700X*

Im Prinzip ist selbst der 2700X Ryzen nicht ansatzweise so anspruchsvoll wie Intels i9 was das Mainboard angeht. Würd ein solides X470 Board ab ca. 120€ empfehlen. 

Asus ist aktuell halt auch nicht mehr die große Empfehlung wert. Boards werden immer schlechter und eingesetzte VRMs immer billiger.
Wenn günstig dann das MSI X470 GamingPlus/Pro oder wenn etwas teurer würd ich mir das Gaming Pro Carbon anschauen.


----------



## strainja (30. November 2018)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für Ryzen 7 2700X*

Für mich ist es glaube ich nur noch eine Preisleistungsfrage.
PC-Online-Shop für günstige PC-Systeme, Notebooks & Computer Zubehör - CSL-Computer-Shop
Hat evtl. wer ein besseres Angebot gefunden als für 479€ den Ryzen CPU + das Asus X470-F Mainboard?
Der Prozessor alleine kostet ca. 320€, also würde das Mainboard in dem Fall dieses Bundles 160€ kosten.


----------



## bastian123f (3. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für Ryzen 7 2700X*

Also für 520 habe ich meinen 2700X, das Board und den RAM gezahlt. Das war am Black Friday und das war alles nicht mal stark reduziert.

Wenn es eine Preis Leistungsfrage ist und fürs  leichte Übertakten, dann ist ein B450 völlig in Ordnung. Ein X470 würde ich nur nehmen, wenn man stärker übertaktet.


----------

